# slowing down or ending a thread



## reed (Oct 15, 2008)

What's the best way to end or slow down a thread.
   Silly comments? Stupid pictures AND comments? No real interest since the beginning? Or just saying too much that is plain dumb (me). OR, we have more important things to do on this site? Stop bugging us. Cheers.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 15, 2008)

List one's diseases and ailments?


----------



## reed (Oct 15, 2008)

I once had the crabs. How's that for ending a thread!


----------



## bbloke (Oct 15, 2008)

Does that lead to the "stop bugging us" comment?   (Sorry, I'll get my coat.)


----------



## reed (Oct 15, 2008)

I never had the crabs (although I was a bit scared with a gal when I was in highschool). I just wanted to see if this thread would end PDQ. You can take off your coat bbloke.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 15, 2008)

Declaration of personal pediculosis pubis infestation would be a pretty good thread killer. Thank goodness it was a false alarm.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 16, 2008)

Usually closing the thread does the job (if you've initiated it).


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 16, 2008)

As far as I know there is no way to slow down or end an individual thread. You can, however, slow down an entire process with the _renice_ command or end one with the _kill_ command.




Wait, what are we talking about?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 16, 2008)

```
$ sudo killall "slowing down or ending a thread"
```

Damn! Didn't work...


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 16, 2008)

Props to the homie.


----------



## reed (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## reed (Oct 16, 2008)

The Domesday Book? Plus "farty warts" from Fawlty Towers. Isn't that enough to stop   this thread? Where is a moderator when you need him/her?


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 20, 2008)

Well here is a mod... what for? Closing a thread with the superpowers is cheating isn't it? 
Especially if the point is to slow down or kill the thread by natural means. So just turn the discussion to something that is so boring that no one wants to update it more than once a year or so.
g/re/p THAT picture is worse than trying to divert the discussion to random aspects of colostomy bags...


----------



## reed (Oct 21, 2008)

looking good Giaguara


----------



## reed (Nov 30, 2008)

okay guys, time to chuck this thread. It was fun while it didn't last.


----------

